# German shepherd history/tribute video



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

This is cool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9rcB5JYcWc


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

This video is definitely cool, worth checking out!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Good video! :thumbup:


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

Agreed!! My favorite German shepherd history info and tribute video!!


----------



## GSD Rex (Sep 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dwYca6rONA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbxLyKF-Peg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f***QqcOwA

This are the 3 best videos of tribute I found on youtube. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN1g0q18jQg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyH1T9Y7u8w

Great videos about our GSD as scout dogs! MUST SEE as a GSD lover!!!


----------



## Ascastlat (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice videos, good to see them


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Good video!!!


----------

